# The Poconos



## Guest (Jun 4, 2006)

The place is really good for skiing and snowboarding coz of the snowboarding slopes with challenging trails that gives all the thrills that you need.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep, its reall big on skiing i think more on skiiing than snowboarding. Have you ever been there personally geline?


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry, JT, I just heard it from my friend. We have been chatting lately about places and when I told her I am in a snowboarding forum, she mentioned the Poconos, seems she really enjoyed her snowboarding experience there.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2006)

Oh really! Well lemme tell you, shes telling the truth  . The poconos is a great place to be, and nothings like it. But then again, thats the only place i went snowboarding and skiing.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

I am from PA and I have been there before but never to ski or snowboard. The slopes do look awsome and I would love to check them out sometime. When I was there my husband and I just spent the weekend in one of their romantic getaway rooms.



justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2006)

Ah i see, thats weird though, you been to the poconos but you never skied or snowboarded there? o_0 But i suggest that you do! It's a great experience, do you guys have a house up there or do you just go for their "romantic getaway rooms?"


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2006)

We have only been twice, and yes they were both for their romantic getaway rooms! We live about two hours away and it is really nice to have your room with your own pool and fireplace just set the mood. I do plan on going skiing or snowboarding there sometime but I think I will wait now until my daughter is old enough to go along and enjoy it.


justagirl


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

It's been over 15 years since I visited the poconos. Maybe it is time I planned a trip back there!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

15 Years?!?! Wow! And justagirl, have you ever tried skiing or snowboarding at the poconos? Because as I said before, i highly reccomend it. And i think yoiu can start on the tube thing, i don't know what its called..it just slipped my mind. Cause i think thats for all ages.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

I've also been, but not for the skiing or snowboarding. A women's fiction group I belong to was having a retreat down there, and I got to go...that is really some beautiful country in through there! I wouldn't mind going again.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2006)

Yeah, the pocono area is also a great area for retreat purposes, i almost forgot! My church had retreats there for the past five years, what place was your retreat set at, Charity?


----------

